# What do I need to work on?



## AMG44 (May 23, 2013)

I'm currently 184lbs. I want to cut down to 170-175lbs within the next 8-10 weeks. I really need to lose fat(chest), but other than that what should I be working on, muscle wise.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Personally I think you look good


----------



## night06 (May 1, 2014)

id say chest / lat could need some more size, arms look really good - same for quads, delts hard to say cant really see your shoulders on that pic

overall pretty good shape, nice work mate :thumb:


----------



## DaveCW (Dec 9, 2013)

I would also say chest and lats.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

can you share some more pics from diff angles


----------



## WeakBecomeHeros (Jul 1, 2014)

U look decent mate!!

Personally I'd say chest although it is stretched in that pose , calves and lose some fst around the stomach. Oh and quads/hams!!! Legs can never be too big haha


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Just drop body fat and youl look golden


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Chest and tan


----------



## rsd147 (Nov 14, 2012)

just drop a little more BF and your onto a winner


----------



## Dark sim (May 18, 2013)

AMG44 said:


> I'm currently 184lbs. I want to cut down to 170-175lbs within the next 8-10 weeks. I really need to lose fat(chest), but other than that what should I be working on, muscle wise.
> 
> View attachment 153510


Can't see much from pics, but good quads and arms.

Need to work on back (no lats) and chest.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

simonthepieman said:


> Chest and tan


yeah agree and a little less body fat be getting all kinds of compliments on the beach


----------



## The doog (Aug 6, 2013)

Deffo lats. Chest is hard to tell as it's stretched and you obvs hold fat there.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Lats and a bit of a tan.


----------



## AMG44 (May 23, 2013)

Cheers for the input, going to start incorporating more pulling exercises in my back work opposed to rowing.

chest has alway been a week point, need to up it there!

Also I know i'm pasty, I do go darker using sun beds but I never keep them up.

road to lower body fat continues.


----------



## Acecurl99 (Jul 7, 2014)

From your picture it seems to me that you have a perfect body. It is true that if you lose 10-15 lbs it become more attractive. I hope you will get some useful instruction from experience members.


----------

